# A picture's worth a thousand words



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Bet this one never graces the pages of the daily Mail. Paul D'arce, the man who has made the Mail what it is today is at odds with his proprietor over brexit. :laugh:
http://www.theguardian.com/media/me...daily-mail-paul-dacre-telegraph-charles-moore

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Bet this one never graces the pages of the daily Mail. Paul D'arce, the man who has made the Mail what it is today is at odds with his proprietor over brexit. :laugh:
> http://www.theguardian.com/media/me...daily-mail-paul-dacre-telegraph-charles-moore
> 
> Dick


Dick , as said before.............you can't believe communist gutter press 

tony


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I must say Dick that I had not taken you for someone who reads tittle-tattle.:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bovvered


----------

